# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  OH REALLYS NEW CYCLE (ostarine)

## OH REALLY

Well i have decided to start a log along with my diet log.. so i have two going right now.. this one is going to be for the gains and experiences I'm getting with ostarine...I have tried 3 different sources for ostarine and the one I'm on now I'm seeing the best results with...

today I'm training back and bic.. maybe some MMA later tonight  :Hmmmm:

----------


## OH REALLY

ok never did the MMA but today is shoulder day....nice

----------


## OH REALLY

Shoulders felt great and strong got some new veins coming in looking good

----------


## sixoner

O R what is your dose/protocol?

----------


## OH REALLY

315 for 6 no help ,,,,,nice

----------


## OH REALLY

> O R what is your dose/protocol?


I'm doing 25mg first thing in the morning just be careful theres a lot of fake ostarine,,,, my source is good and its strong so my log is accurate....

----------


## tballz

Good stuff, bro...keep it up!

----------


## OH REALLY

back and bic yesterday wow... shoulders and legs today... cant wait to see my final gains this is going to be a long 3 months

----------


## OH REALLY

shoulders and legs will have to be today had a hold up but i will be there today after work.....

----------


## bass

OH, keep us updated with your progress!

----------


## deysedlifdat

Nice to see an ostarine log, am looking forward to reading.

----------


## pskyle

just a question about taking ostarine: how many mg's are there in one drop of the dropper? I've seen a lot of ostarine logs, the dosage recommendations etc but nobody talks about rationing with teh dropper. thanks

----------


## bass

if you squeeze the hell out of it and let it draw its about 25mg. i tested it against a syringe and thats what you have to do, is squeeze as hard as you can to get all the air out of the rubber bulb then let it draw!

----------


## OH REALLY

> if you squeeze the hell out of it and let it draw its about 25mg. i tested it against a syringe and thats what you have to do, is squeeze as hard as you can to get all the air out of the rubber bulb then let it draw!


Easy bass you don't know who he ordered from so how are we suppose to know the dosage he is actually getting....

Today i missed the gym because my dog had sergery.... but tomorrow i will be doing chest and tri in the am

----------


## bass

LOL...thats why i mentioned the syringe!

----------


## OH REALLY

feeling strong looking strong im taking the holiday off....

----------


## Grizvok

Very interested in this and SARM cycles in general. Keep us updated. Hopefully I can find some ostarine or try S-4 soon.

----------


## OH REALLY

Send me an email... [ today was great back in the gym and feeling strong chest and tris went great....

----------


## BurgerFlaggen

Interested, following this thread.

----------


## OH REALLY

been a long week but never stopped training feeling strong and no fat gain over the holiday shoulders today and maybe some MMA

----------


## OH REALLY

MMA went great and im feeling strong ... did cheast and another great work out i will never touch a needle again ,....hell ya

----------


## OH REALLY

good shoulder work out noticing streangth gains are great lovein this stuff

----------


## OH REALLY

PM me you guys have got to try this....

----------


## OH REALLY

chest today should have eatten more food throught out the day tho... eat like a pig for dinner... felling strong... serioulsy i feel like im on...

----------


## OH REALLY

today i did have a back work out and going back later to finish up... feeling great i also added DNP to the cycle to drop those last couple of pounds.............. thumbs up for osta-gain

----------


## oldnsedentary

Ok, so 5 or six weeks and nothing but "Oh, I feel great," and "thumbs up?" What did you weigh when you started, and what do you weigh today? BF %? Anything else objective that we can evaluate? Subjective feelings are all fine and dandy, but they do not really tell us much. What did this stuff _DO_?

----------


## bass

and photos! before and after!

----------


## oldnsedentary

> and photos! before and after!


That would be helpful, too, for those of us trying to evaluate whether these things are worthwhile.

----------


## OH REALLY

I hear you man but im still feeling great its hard to tell what my body fat is doing because i dont weight in at all .. The pants size went down two sizes and the plates are getting lighter... Diet is in check and i would post pics but i should have started two months ago and i started my last bottle today... I look a lot more leaner over all and i keep my logs short because i can never tell if any one is reading them any way..lol

----------


## bass

like Old said, your updates are vague, so at this point photos will fill in the voids!

----------


## doublebicep

Interesting diet / osta log.

----------


## OH REALLY

My diet is not up to par so i will not be posting pics sorry guys i plan on only taking 2 weeks off and i will continue the log for another 3 months with pics for you guys...

----------


## rock75

Great log OR! Appreciate the help as well!

----------


## OH REALLY

thanks rock i trained shoulders yesterday and did the military press straight bar, whose i haven't done in months due to a shoulder injury but it felt great on it yesterday

----------


## OH REALLY

Taking the night off but will be doing back tomarrow....

----------


## SlimJoe

Agree with some photos being put up  :Smilie:

----------


## rock75

[QUOTE=OH REALLY;5484673]PM me you guys have got to try this....or use my email 

appreciate the help OR!!!! he's good 2 go!!!

----------


## D-Town214

I just ordered my first bottle of ostarine. Hopefully it will be in soon, anyone have an idea how long it takes. Some will say depends on the source from what i gathered most have got it from the same place.

----------


## warchild1721

Any further updates for us?

----------


## carver56

Hey guys, just a heads up. This guy's log is bullshit. OH REALLY keeps posting his email around here... asking people to contact him if they want an Ostarine source. If you email him, he'll plug his RC website, which I'm not going to mention. His RC website is a "sponsor" in a forum that he owns (I know this because the email address that sends me the account activation email for that forum is the same as his personal email address). The whole thing just seems sketchy. Don't email for sarms ... seems like a scammer.

----------


## OH REALLY

> Hey guys, just a heads up. This guy's log is bullshit. OH REALLY keeps posting his email around here... asking people to contact him if they want an . If you email him, he'll plug his RC website, which I'm not going to mention. His RC website is a "sponsor" in a forum that he owns (I know this because the email address that sends me the account activation email for that forum is the same as his personal email address). The whole thing just seems sketchy. Don't email for sarms... seems like a scammer.


OH REALLY....LOL yes you are right about a couple of things... Yes i do own a body building Forum Just like this and i do use for that board... But you are very wrong about everything else.. I have never emailed any body on this site for purchasingand if you do your home work you will see this is my first post since 01-25-2011.. LOL very funny how rumors start... Why the hell would i try to scam anybody on something you can easily find for sale with a simple goggle serch... Think Newbie before you post...lol welcome carver..PS this thread is 6 months old... Way to stay on top of things Carver...lolol

----------


## OH REALLY

Guys just so you know this thread is real old... If you want ostarine ask lion if he carries it other wise feel free to use google... I have tried 3 different sources but that was 9 months ago... But i am no scammer after being on this board since 2008 if i was going to be scamming people it would not be for ostarine,....lol pathetic

----------


## *Admin*

> Guys just so you know this thread is real old... If you want ostarine ask lion if he carries it other wise feel free to use google... I have tried 3 different sources but that was 9 months ago... But i am no scammer after being on this board since 2008 if i was going to be scamming people it would not be for ostarine,....lol pathetic


 

*But you have been PMing members about going to your board!  and asking them to email you... which is against our rules being a board owner you should know what rules are and how to obey them and to respect other boards. Yes most of our staff and members are loyal and do report such things. 

*admin**

----------


## dec11

busted!!

----------


## OH REALLY

I asked 3 mods to come take a look using a PM.. The ones that inspired my life.. If that is breaking a rule then yes im busted...

----------


## OH REALLY

Am i going to every post and adding my link..NO
Am i stealing your People... NO
Matter a fact i have not even once posted the site on this board So the respect is still here...
I have respect for this board the admin and Lion.. I'm not going to mention my board on this site or add it in my sig...

But if i have the chance to get inspiring people like you have on this board, to help and guide kids and young adults the way i have been guided ... Of course I'm going to ask them to take a look...

Don't try to make this look like i have PM every person i can.. that is false

----------


## *Admin*

> Am i going to every post and adding my link..NO* <--- No but.... You have posted your email address all over the board... which I have removed.*
> 
> Am i stealing your People... NO *<--- Not that we know of and did not say that you were. People go where they like not a problem with that at all.* 
> 
> Matter a fact i have not even once posted the site on this board So the respect is still here... *<--- No you have not you have asked members to via pm to email you for the site addy.
> *
> I have respect for this board the admin and Lion.. I'm not going to mention my board on this site or add it in my sig... *<--- well that is nice of you, btw you do not have the option to have a signature.*
> 
> But if i have the chance to get inspiring people like you have on this board, to help and guide kids and young adults the way i have been guided ... Of course I'm going to ask them to take a look... *<--- Asking someone to take a look is one thing. Asking them to go to your board and become a moderator and take time from here is another  Our moderators are top notch I agree that is why we have them here!* 
> ...


 
*My thoughts are above in Red!*

----------


## BG

Be happy you are still a member, you have been granted more leancy then any other that has pulled the same shit.

----------

